# 65 GTO casting #



## 65trips (Jun 27, 2010)

I located a guy who rebuilds and restores rearends. He says he has a 65 GTO rear casting # 9779822. He wants $1500.00 which includes the rear, all new bearings and seals,, 3:55 gears and a new posi unit. For an additional $250 he will provide a complete new brake set up. Also price includes sandblasting and painting. The price is not my real concern, its if the casting # is correct. He wants a credit card deposit to hold the rear for me and I do not want to give it to him until I know if this is the correct casting #. I have been holding him off for a few days trying to find if this is correct. Any help would be really appreciated. Thank you. P.S This is the last piece to my puzzle to finish my car.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is an easy way to tell if it is a Buick, Olds or Pontiac,










In 65 Pontiac stamped the letter code on the rear of the passengers side (RH) axle tube identifying the gear ratio, in early 65 some GTOs were built with left over 64 rear ends which stamped the axle ratio in the same place.

When I google the casting number it comes back as also being a 65 olds rear,

Good luck,


----------



## 65trips (Jun 27, 2010)

Did GM cast the same # for Pontiac and Olds but have a different style housing because a few people and sites say its a GTO rear and others says its a Olds rear and I am really confused.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

65 Trips...that price sounds a bit high from what I have seen...contact this guy, he specializes in Pontiacs, sraight shooter by all accounts... and his prices are likely lower even with shipping.

Jim Mitschke
J D Race and Restoration
Richfield, Oh
[email protected]
1 330 990 8155

index.jpg

Rick


----------



## 65trips (Jun 27, 2010)

*Any help please.*

Is there really no one out there that has any info on the casting # for a 1965 GTO rearend ?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

65trips said:


> Did GM cast the same # for Pontiac and Olds but have a different style housing because a few people and sites say its a GTO rear and others says its a Olds rear and I am really confused.


im no expert but i cant imagine why two different castings would have the same casting #. :confused


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

05GTO said:


> Here is an easy way to tell if it is a Buick, Olds or Pontiac,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks pretty straightforward to me.


----------



## 65trips (Jun 27, 2010)

66tempestGT said:


> im no expert but i cant imagine why two different castings would have the same casting #. :confused


This is from the PY Forum. It seems that GM did use the same casting for BOP. Not everything is as simple as straight forward as you may think. 
"Olds for sure and maybe Buick also apparently did share the same center casting.

9779822 is a Pontiac engineering issued part no. It is for the casting only and does not identify the Axle Tubes & Diff Housing assembly.

What I do not know is whether Olds (or Buick) used different axle tubes pressed into the center casting. So I cannot say if a '65 Olds Cutlass rear Housing is completely identical to the Pontiac. Possibly same Housing Assembly but different ring & pinion gears were offered, I just don't know anything about Olds to be sure."


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if you are trying to win some sort of concourse show then you should ask this question to concourse judges. otherwise it seems like you are making it more complicated than it has to be.


----------



## SWEETJUDGE (Nov 2, 2010)

im more of a 69 Expert, but i think ALL Pontiac rears start with 979...
google pontiac rear ends & the whole list is there....
Also Eric Whites book is a GREAT source of info on all GTOs


----------



## SWEETJUDGE (Nov 2, 2010)

DO NOT GO by the STAMPS in the axel tubes.. they are very faint & if the tubes ever scaled up with rust.. they are gone..... And anybody can RESTAMP it....


----------



## SWEETJUDGE (Nov 2, 2010)

i cant even find a cast number for 65... I have the eric white book at my shop BEST I CAN DO FOR NOW


----------

